
Ask HN: Recommendations for full-blown polyglot web IDEs - thekhatribharat
I&#x27;m looking for full-blown web IDE solutions, with the following features:<p>1) Polyglot: Support for multiple programming languages and preferably web frameworks (using project templates, base container images, etc.), build and test tools<p>2) Embedded Shell: CLI shell to interact with the execution environment<p>Some options I&#x27;m aware of include:<p>1) Eclipse Che on OpenShift (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;che.openshift.io)<p>2) Repl.it (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;repl.it) - This isn&#x27;t a full-blown IDE though
======
ruffrey
JetBrains [https://www.jetbrains.com](https://www.jetbrains.com)

~~~
aguilarm
Jetbrains is really really good and checks all of your boxes, op. Aside from
having great coverage out of the box, there are plugins supporting nearly
everything, especially web stuff. Bash, helm charts, docker, database tooling
and all kinds of JavaScript stuff like webpack, react, eslint and prettier.

Ultimate edition is worth it if you're bouncing all over the place and has
been my ide for several years after switching from sublime.

The only thing ultimate didn't cover super duper good was golang, but they
have a separate edition for that which works great. Been a bit since I've done
go work so ultimate may cover it well now too.

Vscode is really close behind in many places but the depth of coverage in
jetbrains is unmatched in any of the free offerings I've used.

------
kpsychwave
You can self-host the pre-AWS Cloud9 IDE on a VPS:
[https://hub.docker.com/r/sapk/cloud9/](https://hub.docker.com/r/sapk/cloud9/)

------
bdavisx
IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate -
[https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/editions_comparison_...](https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/editions_comparison_matrix.html)

------
Communitivity
While not exactly what you asked for, Code-Server [1] allows your to run VS
Code on a remote computer.

[1] [https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server)

------
tutfbhuf
Vim (with a bunch of plugins) + Tmux

See also: [https://dev.to/allanmacgregor/vim-is-the-perfect-
ide-e80](https://dev.to/allanmacgregor/vim-is-the-perfect-ide-e80)

------
kjksf
[https://www.gitpod.io/](https://www.gitpod.io/) is getting good reviews
recently.

------
ehutch79
[https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server)

------
skelet
Very happy with WebStorm
[https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/](https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/)

------
thekhatribharat
EDIT: Sorry, might not have worded properly but I am looking for online IDEs
(aka browser-based IDEs), e.g. Eclipse Che, Repl.it, Cloud9, etc.

------
giaour
[https://aws.amazon.com/cloud9/](https://aws.amazon.com/cloud9/)

------
partisan
Visual Studio Code has what you are looking for. Worth a shot.

